# Sigelei 20w Or Vmax - Help Needed To Choose



## Al3x (2/6/14)

hey guys, Hope I am in the right section

I am planning on buying a good variable wattage mod and need some advise. I have benn doing some research and favouring the sigelei range, but dont know which to choose the 20w, zmax or the legend, or is there anything else i should be considering.

looking at the price difference, as a noob, would i really be using or needing the 5w more on the 20w and does it justify the price difference of about $50.

there are also so many different 15w mods any assistance pros and cons would be appreciated.

also is fasttech a reliable buy - they say authentic but is it really? did anyone have issues with them and can anyone give me their approx delivery time, cause im like a child, as soon as i decide i want it the same time.

oh, and i am currently using the itaste vv v3, which I am loving


----------



## drew (2/6/14)

Al3x said:


> hey guys, Hope I am in the right section
> 
> I am planning on buying a good variable wattage mod and need some advise. I have benn doing some research and favouring the sigelei range, but dont know which to choose the 20w, zmax or the legend, or is there anything else i should be considering.
> 
> ...



My vote would be for the 20w, I have one, love it. It's not just the extra 5W that make it better than the zmax and legend (I'm run mainly at 12.5W on a kayfun). It's the flat DC output. The zmax and legend use 33.3hz pulse width modulation (rattlesnake). The legend also has silly menu system where you have to shake it to access the menu.

Fasttech: I haven't seen anything listed as authentic that wasn't. It will take between 3-6 weeks to get here though.

Looks like Vape King has one in stock if you don't want to wait 
http://www.vapeking.co.za/mods/sigelei-20w-mod.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Al3x (2/6/14)

thanx for the reply @drew any comparison on the vamo v5 or the sid.


----------



## drew (2/6/14)

Al3x said:


> thanx for the reply @drew any comparison on the vamo v5 or the sid.



The sid and the zmax have the same electronics inside and a vamo is also 33.3hz pwm so the 20W is still a clear winner for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (2/6/14)

or if you can wait for a few month you could see what all the people bringing in dna30 type chips will do with them

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET (2/6/14)

so get a cheap fasttech vamo for now and save up for the rhino project that's going on in the forum


----------



## soonkia (2/6/14)

Yeah, on the 15W devices they are all pretty much the same, so buy on looks - things only started getting diffrent from the 20W devices


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/14)

The Sigelei 20W is a marvelous Mod and the best one I have owned... I have in fact just bought a second one for my new Original Russian 91% that is on it's way. Yes it is a lot more expensive that other electronic mods but it's worth it!

BTW the Sigelei 30W has just been released in the US and is only marginally more expensive than the 20W.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derick (2/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Sigelei 20W is a marvelous Mod and the best one I have owned... I have in fact just bought a second one for my new Original Russian 91% that is on it's way. Yes it is a lot more expensive that other electronic mods but it's worth it!
> 
> BTW the Sigelei 30W has just been released in the US and is only marginally more expensive than the 20W.


If you are going to wait for the 'next' model, then you are going to wait forever, as there will always be one better just around the corner

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/14)

Derick said:


> If you are going to wait for the 'next' model, then you are going to wait forever, as there will always be one better just around the corner



Agreed big time! That's why I ordered another 20W version!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x (2/6/14)

thanx for all the help guys, i think im gonna wait a bit and get the 20w or il get the cheapest 15w mod for now and get the 20w next month.

any preference on batteries or is the efest 18650 good enough, I wanna move onto drippers soon and am gonna start with the igo w4 not too pricey and from what i read a good starter mod


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/14)

In that case I recommend the SID... It costs R700 and it is simple and works very well. I'm not a fan of the SVD and it's complicated and the Vamo that I bought the other day wasn't built very well and we had to take a hammer to it to keep it together.

The SID was a favorite of mine till I dropped it into the dam while fishing!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/mods/smoktech-sid-mod.html


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/14)

The tilting menu system put me off the Sig, loving my SVD with it's clicky buttons,.... just wish it made lightsabre sounds


----------



## JakesSA (2/6/14)

Get A VTR if you looking for something a little out of the ordinary. Even at 15W I think it's a classic in the making!

Disclaimer: I own a VTR, it's become part of my arm now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/6/14)

Not a fan of this design.




Derick said:


> If you are going to wait for the 'next' model, then you are going to wait forever, as there will always be one better just around the corner


----------



## JakesSA (2/6/14)

Looks like it will take a 26650 battery..


----------



## Al3x (23/6/14)

thanx guys for all the advice, finally decided and got the following
K100
Sigelei 30w
and the VTR

as you can see still undecided so went for 3 and all 18650 mods so i can play around with batteries

what's you guys take on batteries was considering the sony VTC4 from vapemob or are the efests better

mathee was kind enough to include the efest 1600mah with the k100

oh yeah and recommendations for a charger


----------



## drew (23/6/14)

Al3x said:


> thanx guys for all the advice, finally decided and got the following
> K100
> Sigelei 30w
> and the VTR
> ...


 
Nice buy @Al3x! The VTC4's are best option locally at the moment... until the VTC5's arrive. 

Charger recommendation would be the Efest LUC V4 but a Nitecore i2/i4 will work perfectly well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

